# Finding Room Rentals in Sicily



## wsf91606 (Jul 18, 2016)

Is there an Italian website to find short-term, affordable, rooms for rent in Sicily besides airbnb? Looking at 1-2 month rental in broader Palermo area or central Agrigento. Any ideas would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## wsf91606 (Jul 18, 2016)

As a follow-up to my post.

Are there no internet-based classifieds in Italy like Leboncoin in France and Loot in England where room rentals may be listed?


----------



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

Subito.it


----------



## wsf91606 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

wsf91606 said:


> Thanks! Just what I was looking for.


Hey,

Sorry for being a little late, how long do you want to stay for? 

Kenzo


----------



## wsf91606 (Jul 18, 2016)

1 month, ideally in the general Palermo area. I intend to visit the birthplace of grandparents in Bivona and Santo Stefano.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

wsf91606 said:


> 1 month, ideally in the general Palermo area. I intend to visit the birthplace of grandparents in Bivona and Santo Stefano.


My Town is quite far away from those places. Wouldnt be an easy drive either! Would you be looking at renting a car, driving your own or public transport? (Never rely on public transport in Sicily!)

What period of time are you thinking of coming over? Winter, Summer etc?

I would recommend looking in some of the villages around Agrigento if price is your concern, or if good transport links are more important a village around Palermo rather than directly in either. Palermo is the main city and Agrigento is one of the main tourist cities so this will drive costs up. Casteldaccia or Alta Villa Milicia are both stunning on the northcoast, I cant speak to much for Agrigento however. 

I hope that helps. Be careful on Subito, sometimes places for rent say Palermo and then they tell you "Yes, the province of Palermo" and your actually no where near the city! Be careful 

Kenzo


----------



## wsf91606 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for the thorough reply and sound advice.

I can visit anytime in upcoming months. I'm in my 60s, single, very adaptable, so my housing needs are relatively simple.

If I stayed in the Palermo area, I found a bus route that heads into the Agrigento highlands, with stops at Bivona and Santo Stefano.

These could easily be day trips from Palermo, and maybe scout out short-term housing in either city.

What are your thoughts on hostels in Palermo?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

wsf91606 said:


> Thanks for the thorough reply and sound advice.
> 
> I can visit anytime in upcoming months. I'm in my 60s, single, very adaptable, so my housing needs are relatively simple.
> 
> ...


I dont really know much about the hostels in Palermo. Palermo in general I would say be careful, trying to save a few quid might end up costing you more in the long run  I would always recommend busy roads against back street hostels.

Kenzo


----------

